# Adding texture to a basement concrete wall



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

block filler paint applied by roller then brushed/sponged would be about the least costly - the next step up would be trowel-applied joint compound far's i'm concerned - as w/all coatings/coverings, prep is the MOST IMPORTANT step in the process :yes:


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

hmmm. this is a pain i think. honestly i say leave them alone. decorate the wall with pictures to take the focus away from it. You will probably not be looking to much at the walls all the time. concrete is a pain.you could probably try wetting the concrete in an inconspicuous spot to see if the texture can be scraped off after it has allowed to soak through. another option is to fur the wall with furring strips and hang drywall. then texture or leave as is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Textured anything is near imposable to clean, a pain to paint,


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Textured anything is near imposable to clean, a pain to paint,


I will have to just totally disagree......the only time you have to clean texture is if you are dirty and constantly touch the walls..a nice satin will do a fine job cleaning. semi gloss is even better but is a bit bright. Painting texture isnt that hard, if it were that big a pain, it wouldnt be considered a normal part of home building in certain areas. It comes with the house and isnt an add on..


----------



## Guywithskills (Jan 4, 2013)

I would use a Elastomeric (as in roof coating) with sand added. Use a sponge float to apply. Goes on easy, will stick to everything as you will find out. Leaves a nice finish and fills imperfections like it was meant to. Elastomeric is normally for roofs, but it has all the right additives for water proofing, mold resist, adhesion etc. Get a course and fine sand and add until it kind of gets putty consistency. Practice on a small area and perfect the consistency and develop your application skills.... then on with it. Accepts paint well (they are both latex). when you break, cover with a lid so it doesn't get crusties... Be sure to vent (and heat if necessary) the area to move the moisture out of the room. You can do this in 2 applications if needed. After the base, a courser texture can be applied, or just leave a sand finish. If you are looking for a similar "lace texture" as you see, this is with course sand and a steel trowel and rather on the thin side. If I wanted a really nice job, I would get it to the texture point, go find a stucco dude on a job site and pay him to apply your lace texture. For the texture, Phoenix portland cement can be added, be aware that when you do this, it now will set up. so the clock is ticking. The cement has the effect of making it set up quicker and being harder. We used to use this on exterior signs because it was more durable than cement stucco.


----------

